# Duncon Tosa-Inu done.



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Ok, after two months it's done, here is the bike   , it turn-out awesome.

Frame - 8 3/4lbs W/shock, 167mm travel.

Front sus - Travis 150mm Intrinsinc Damping, 1 1/8 steer tube 6.6 lbs W/cut steer

Rear shock - 2007 Evolver ISX:6 Intrinsic 215mm eye to eye, 1lbs weight.

wheels - syncros DPS 32, Hope PROII hubs, DT Swiss Evolution double butted 3 cross F/R, 12mm rear, 20mm front.

Bars - Simtra MCpudggy 31.8mm, Hope stem FR, 70mm lenght, 20mm rise.

Seat post - Thompson.

brakes - Magura Marta SL 180mm front, 160mm rear.

Derailleur - 2007 XO rear, 2007 X9 front

Total weight 34.85 lbs.

Well, the first time out was good the bike handled really good alowed me to hit all the trails i usually do on the Banshee a little sketchy some times but nothing major this is not a big drop bike, but a great slope stylo one :thumbsup: !

Coming down hill, it felt really light and nimble, easy to maneuver and throll it down as long you don't use bolth brakes at the same time ( BRAKE JACK ) on a air shock ouch, this thing can kick on wash board type trails, but really good on mid size drops and jumps, the suspension and rear shock felt solid a little harsh, it's not COIL but supports the riders weight and bike really well.
I, would say this is a good all around bike, and with a taller fork it would slack the head tube and make the bike less scketch on really steep trails.

PS; out the box the Travis 150mm Intrinsic is not forgiven as the 203mm version of it, the extra 53mm of travel makes a huge difference, but the same as it bigger brother on the flex categories it has none:thumbsup: and take the drops and G'OUTs , no problem.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

WOW im soooo jellous, only thing that I dont really like is the stem but thats just me, Looks soo increadibly awesome


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Great color scheme. I like it. I think a red e13 bash or the red Travis would REALLY make the bike pop. Again, great looking bike.

What WTB seat is that? Those are exactly the colors I'm looking for. I'm hoping to bring a little more red into my bike. How's it feel to actually sit and pedal on?

How much do those rims weigh? Let me know how they hold up, I've been wanting a set for a while, but got a great deal from a buddy on Trailpimps to Hadleys that were never even ridden. So for less than cost, I couldn't resist. But if I start putting together a new squish over the winter, those are the rims I want to build.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

very nice....get some red pedals


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

Beautifull....well done :thumbsup:


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks........it came out better than i expected, i like the stem but 20mm rise too much, i have some Danger Boy red tanks ordered,50mm lenght,0 rise, red pedals..hum,just wait till the DangerBoy plats are out in few more weeks.And how can you guys ride ALUMINUM HANDLEBARS  , i'm going back to carbon bars!!!
WSL, those wheels are 120gr heavier than the 2007 Mavic CrossMax Enduro XL :thumbsup: , I have two extra sets, about over two years old and they still rolling, go for it or check the DS28, they also some bad ass hoops and you can save over 200gr per set over the DPS32.


Regards.


----------



## *KALEAN* (Oct 10, 2005)

Sweet bike Lou!! That thing looks like its ready to kill wilson :thumbsup: see ya bro!!


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

sick...


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

*nice!*

Nice stuff man! I'm jealous too.  
Only to garbage with the manitou and it will be fine!


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

*KALEAN* said:


> Sweet bike Lou!! That thing looks like its ready to kill wilson :thumbsup: see ya bro!!


 Just let me know when.:thumbsup:


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

congrats for sure man! that build is hella cool! i'm jealous!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

What seat be she? I'll buy those bars off of you if you don't want them.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> What seat be she? I'll buy those bars off of you if you don't want them.


 WTB rocket SLT, for me personally they work really good since i wanted something that i can ride up with! but to recommend a saddle it's hard, we all have different body types, but they cushy dough. Let me get some new bars and then we can talk about it...............


----------



## cmb2874 (Jul 5, 2006)

get some red 50/50's from crankbro's


----------



## downhillross13 (Jun 21, 2006)

hey man i thought i recognized this rig i saw u at Del cerro oin saturday i was the guy with the V10 in the truck across the road from u looks like an awesome bike let me know if u want to ride sometime? check out www.socaltrailriders.org also theres much o guys from Socal on there

i was telling my friend how sick ur bike is when u were heading down the trail


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

downhillross13 said:


> hey man i thought i recognized this rig i saw u at Del cerro oin saturday i was the guy with the V10 in the truck across the road from u looks like an awesome bike let me know if u want to ride sometime? check out www.socaltrailriders.org also theres much o guys from Socal on there
> 
> i was telling my friend how sick ur bike is when u were heading down the trail


 Thanks, yeah i remember. Well i'm sure we will C each other around, take care.


----------



## LooK OuT! (Aug 25, 2006)

It's so nice to see a DC frame as a complete, decent bike, built in States. You made a great choice. I started thinking about building a similar bike on Tosa Inu. Would be a great duo for my Cane Corso.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

LooK OuT! said:


> It's so nice to see a DC frame as a complete, decent bike, built in States. You made a great choice. I started thinking about building a similar bike on Tosa Inu. Would be a great duo for my Cane Corso.


 How do you like your Cane , how much it weight, any pix?

thanks


----------



## LooK OuT! (Aug 25, 2006)

I love my Cane. It's a versatile bike I can ride almost everywhere. It weighs about 20.5 kilos with dh tires (Syncros Hardcore BHT 2.7) and less than 20 with Michelin Hot S. I use different tires to suit my trips. Anyways, with light wheels you don't feel that bike heavy and bob-free suspension only helps. Take a look at it: http://tiny.pl/r9dn .


----------



## zaefod (Apr 8, 2005)

dude, that bike is killer. Bravo!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

pvflyer said:


> WTB rocket SLT, for me personally they work really good since i wanted something that i can ride up with! but to recommend a saddle it's hard, we all have different body types, but they cushy dough. Let me get some new bars and then we can talk about it...............


Ah, I've got the Rocket V now. I like the feel. Maybe I'll get the SLT when the current one wears out. Pricy saddle though, even at cost.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

sweet bike Lou !!!

I like the colors


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> sweet bike Lou !!!
> 
> I like the colors


 ........need to build a bad ass HARDTAIL now, Do you know, where i can order one   ?

thanks


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

pvflyer said:


> ........need to build a bad ass HARDTAIL now, Do you know, where i can order one   ?
> 
> thanks


Hmmmm 
I have something here you might be intrested in ... one off prototype 07" SA 

BTW: I like the look on your daughters face .... kinda like 
Oh Dad not another one :eekster:


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> Hmmmm
> I have something here you might be intrested in ... one off prototype 07" SA
> 
> BTW: I like the look on your daughters face .... kinda like
> Oh Dad not another one :eekster:


 LOL.............she is my helper, she gets paid to loose my tools and small parts :nono:  ! A SA..........hum we are going to talk about this one, can i pick the color?


----------



## james_caswell (Sep 21, 2005)

Im not realy into smaller travel bikes but i would ride yours :thumbsup: , like allready said red peddles will be awesome!


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Hmmmm
> I have something here you might be intrested in ... one off prototype 07" SA
> 
> BTW: I like the look on your daughters face .... kinda like
> Oh Dad not another one :eekster:


how much??? dont think i can get it though, AS-X comes first, but would like to know


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I just noticed, in the pictures with the Magura brakes, you're missing the front rotor. Then with the pic of the bike outside, you suddenly have an Avid on the front end. Didn't get a rotor in time?


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I just noticed, in the pictures with the Magura brakes, you're missing the front rotor. Then with the pic of the bike outside, you suddenly have an Avid on the front end. Didn't get a rotor in time?


 No, they send the I.S instead post mount :madman: ...well what can you do right, i should be getting it by next week :thumbsup: , the Magura guys are really good people, i'm sure they will take care of me. can anybody answer why saddle are so expensive?

Regards


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

soooooo much white and red. what'd you end up doing with those pink travis lowers?


----------



## LooK OuT! (Aug 25, 2006)

> can anybody answer why saddle are so expensive?


Handmade? And if not, probably it's because to make a visible difference between ordinary leather SLR copy by Velo (which actually is really great!) and a high-tech carbon / Clarino / Leather / Titanium / molten Space Shuttle, chocolate bar-heavy race toy.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

Sweet ride, bling'd to th' nines Holmes. Those bearing caps w/holes might expose your bearings to more than they should be. You could get a red cover that would fit under the bearing caps & have dual functionallity. Better bearing seals & extra bling-ed-ness.


----------



## karateka (Apr 16, 2007)

awesome build! is that a medium or a small? i'm considering this frame, but not sure which size i should go for...


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Sweet build... Lot's of rear brake lock-up issues huh? I wouldn't have thought so looking at the design. Nice...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I guess its probably because of the softer stroke in the air shock or maybe grabbing a bit too much rear brake


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Should have gotten the travel with the white lowers...

;-)

GREAT lookin' build!


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

karateka said:


> awesome build! is that a medium or a small? i'm considering this frame, but not sure which size i should go for...


I asked once to pvflyer, it's a medium = 17.5" and he's I think 5'11".

I think the size depends more in what you want to do. To do Freeride or agressive tchnical AM a small, and a medium if you are 5'11" or more. A Medium can also be ridden by someone let's say 5'8" but would be more like an enduro bike.


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Ah, I've got the Rocket V now. I like the feel. Maybe I'll get the SLT when the current one wears out. Pricy saddle though, even at cost.


pretty comes at a price...and those ti rails. Got it on my park bike now and i plan to use it on my FR bike in spring if the rails dont crush in the mean time


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

oh yeah and that color combo looks awesome!! nice build

interested in a ride report


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

What's up with the boner stem?

You're kind've stuck with it now since your steerer is cut short....

Pretty cool bike otherwise.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

i think your bike is possibly worth more than your car.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> i think your bike is possibly worth more than your car.


That's how the spirit should be! The more you spend on your car the less you spend on bike fun... unless you can have 3 trucks, and 3 top notch bikes :lol:


----------



## dirtydownhill (Aug 11, 2006)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> i think your bike is possibly worth more than your car.


Thats the way it should be fo sho! A car is only as good as the bike on top of it. But anyway that bike is incredible. How does it do pointed uphill?


----------



## kyndred (Dec 1, 2005)

im thinking of gething this frame same color ,but ill be using a 70 mm stemm 5 deg rise 
and an 55 ata 165 mm fork and it will be a roco air on it


nice bike


----------

